# My Wife's Christmas Gifts...



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

She asked for a Jewelry Box..so I built her one..
The body of the Jewelry Box is made from q-sawn Sapelle', the inlaid diamonds are endgrain Birch and the door stripes are Curly Maple as well as the mini box in the Jewelry Box, the stripe is Sapelle'.





































Ring Holder












She asked for a clock and I built her that too...
Made from flat sawn Sapelle' and Curly Maple.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leo G said:


> She asked for a Jewelry Box.


Well she knew the right guy to ask . Very nice work, as usual. I typed that then realized...your "usual" work is what most of us hacks aspire to :huh:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, nice work!!!:thumbsup: 

I'm lucky my wife doesn't wear jewelery therefore...no box.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Yeah, nice work!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm lucky my wife doesn't wear jewelery therefore...no box.:laughing:


 
Does she need to know what time it is???:laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Nope. She and I are on the same internal clock...up at 4 asleep by 8.

Not bad for a "May/December" .


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

That's just brutal. Up a 7:30 down at 11:30-12:30


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

My wife is getting an Adirondack chair. The first one I've ever built and my most ambitious woodworking project ever. All that have seen it tell me it's really nice, including a good professional cabinet maker. Just when I was gaining enough confidence to give it to her, I had to look at this!! Never will I have enough patience and then there would be that talent thing, lack there of. 

Very, Very Nice

Tom


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Gosh, I am not going to let my wife see this. she would want to know why she does not have that much baubles to require such a gorgeous box.
johnep


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Leo!
When are your next classes?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

woodman42 said:


> Beautiful work Leo!
> When are your next classes?


 
This is really all basic stuff. Nothing to hard, just a lot of patience. The joinery is mostly finger joints, once you set up the jig you're golden. The crushed velvet was a challenge to work with, I'm not a seamstress. But I have an iron in the shop for doing edge banding and I used spray contact cement from a left over job. I think the most difficult part was everything is small, specially the hardware. The wood is naturally beautiful and is just clear coated in a high gloss lacquer. The diamonds are just a single hole using the square chisel mortiser with it tilted at 45º. Make a square peg glue it, pound it in and sand it down. Everything did take a long time. I started on it in the end of November and worked on it here and there but mostly on the weekends. If I had to sell it and get my money back for it, I would say the price would be around $1500.

Sorry, no classes, I don't have the patience to teach. I barely have the patience to work.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Fabulous work Leo.


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

way good work to every opne includig a inspired 16 year old


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't dare post the pix of the Jewelery box I made the wife after seeing that one I too used Sapele, but mine has ugly polished deer antler hardware:laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice...but now you have to buy jewelry to fill it...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

LarrySch said:


> Very very nice...but now you have to buy jewelry to fill it...


 
She already has plenty to fill it. It was just laying all over dresser, unorganized and in the original boxes. Now she tells me she has fun looking through her jewelry for something to wear the next day. Seems she's happy with it. I gave her a gift certificate to help fill it during the holiday seasons. Of course it's gone and now she has less space in the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## kissdude (Jan 9, 2008)

haha i think iget what your saying lol


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am soooo working toward being able to build something like that. Seeing work like that makes me feel like I have so far to go before I can get there though... Just gotta keep plugging away. I'm lucky, all she is asking for right now is siding and restaining the cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## JASON77 (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome projects! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice work. Elegant. Your use of grains and woods really stands out and shows your craftsmanship. I am sure your wife loved it. Hell I love it and I don't wear jewlery and it ain't for me!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Me too on the above*

But since this thread is 3 years old...what did you make her this Christmas? ......:blink: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL! It gets me every time. Oh well, I wasn't here 3 years ago so my comments stand!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> But since this thread is 3 years old...what did you make her this Christmas? ......:blink: bill


What a party pooper :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll take that*

To mean she didn't get anything this year.....:blink: Come on show us your stuff! :yes: bill
BTW I betcha' you can't top '07's stuff :no:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been buying her stuff to put in the box. I only make gifts about every 3-5 years, other years are store bought gifts. This year was a no chance in hell to make gifts. I was working 7 days a week including the day before and after Christmas.


----------



## gardgemakroni (Mar 1, 2010)

The jewellery box is really awesome.Thanks for the nice idea.I am in search of a gift to my mom and you have given me a good idea and I will present it to her.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic work. I love the clock design.


----------



## skpanda_dd (Apr 11, 2010)

perfect gift


----------

